# Making a hop chart



## damoninja (22/1/14)

Hi all, 

Does anyone have a massive list of hops that includes the percentage of things like alpha, myrcene, humulene, co-humulene etc?

I know there are charts out there, but I want raw data in a table form so I can do my own thing. 

Cheers!
Damo


----------



## warra48 (22/1/14)

Yup, it's all in here:

http://www.bookdepository.com/Yeast-Chris-White/9780937381960

$20 very well spent.


----------



## Grainer (22/1/14)

They are all over the net.. I printed a colour one out at work and laminated it


http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=hops+chart&FORM=HDRSC2#view=detail&id=310DD55E3437EE2F0E0C926581C6B0188CB37E9F&selectedIndex=0

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=hops+chart&FORM=HDRSC2#view=detail&id=5C50DB12FF90E2E163F248522953017BC4AD07F0&selectedIndex=5

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=hops+chart&FORM=HDRSC2#view=detail&id=0CF69CFF698BBD2E48FF42C5010946014F9C1C3E&selectedIndex=17


----------



## rehab (22/1/14)

warra48 said:


> Yup, it's all in here:
> 
> http://www.bookdepository.com/Yeast-Chris-White/9780937381960
> 
> $20 very well spent.


This is the one:
http://www.bookdepository.com/For-Love-Hops-Stan-Hieronymus/9781938469015


----------



## damoninja (22/1/14)

So by raw data I mean a table in text format so I can copy/paste, apply logic, sort, etc. 
Can't do that with an image or a book, I'll have to retype it all.

Ideally something in excel would be the best, but a table on a web page will be fine. Even many of them will be OK.

Doesn't need to be entirely uniform I can rework the data in no time.


----------



## Midnight Brew (22/1/14)

damoninja said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone have a massive list of hops that includes the percentage of things like alpha, mycrene, humulene, co-humulene etc?
> 
> ...


Correct me if Im wrong but wouldnt it be easier to go off a brewing program with average figures because wouldnt those oil/alpha acid levels vary season to season?


----------



## damoninja (22/1/14)

Midnight Brew said:


> Correct me if Im wrong but wouldnt it be easier to go off a brewing program with average figures because wouldnt those oil/alpha acid levels vary season to season?


I'm using averages but don't just want the alpha/beta but the breakdown specifics. 

This data would be fantastic if it was in text form. 
http://hopschart.com/zoom.html


----------



## DU99 (22/1/14)

from most the charts i have seen alot are out of date.even some of the brewing programs need to update there info..better off doing one from scratch.get a good source of hops info..


----------



## edschache (22/1/14)

if anyone comes past this thread looking for something that looks good on the wall the hopschart.com one is great.


----------



## DU99 (22/1/14)

even there not up date with current hops..no mosiac/meridian just to name a few


----------



## damoninja (22/1/14)

So I've got a list of 85 so far, I don't mind adding / adjusting a few manually here and there. 
Unless the data's already in a nice tabular form for me


----------



## damoninja (22/1/14)

Found a good list here, each oil on a separate table. 
http://beerlegends.com/humulene-oil


----------



## damoninja (24/1/14)

OK - so I've got a big fat set of data now. 

The whole point of the charts I'm planning is to identify which hops have a higher content of each essential oil. Not the percentage, but by volume. 
So far I haven't found any charts that oil by volume, only by percentage, which isn't necessarily an accurate representation of the actual amount of the oil.

For example a hop A with 69% myrcene should have more myrcene than hop B with 50%... Right? Nah. 
Hop B with a lower percentage of the oil, has a greater content by volume. 

Hop A = 0.6mL / 100g x 0.69 = *0.414mL* / 100g
Hop B = 2.0mL / 100g x 0.50 = *1.000mL* / 100g


----------



## damoninja (24/1/14)

Here's the initial breakdown - some of the data may not be accurate as this was done off a different set (don't have the file here).


----------



## warra48 (24/1/14)

stillinrehab said:


> This is the one:
> http://www.bookdepository.com/For-Love-Hops-Stan-Hieronymus/9781938469015


Ooops, yeah, you are correct. I have both, as well as the one on water. Well worth the $$$.


----------



## Ranga (5/2/14)

This one here may have some data you can use.
http://bintani.com.au/brewing/hops


----------

